
Interview with the virologist guiding Germany through the current pandemic - lqet
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/christian-drosten-coronavirus-pandemic-germany-virologist-charite/komplettansicht
======
mrwnmonm
The text over that map is a real text, not part of an image. Nice

